# Stauba has a MANE!!!



## Asche-zu-Staub (Apr 25, 2010)

Really? Where did that come from!?? She has the biggest puffy area around her neck and all i can think of is ITS A MANE!!! lol! She looks really cute/goofy with it!!! Does this mean her coat going to grow fuller/thicker/longer like it is there, or do many shorter haired shepherds just get this "mane" type hair around their necks? I'll get a picture when hubby returns with camera phone.


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

My Chiefy had a mane. His mother had a long coat and his father had a short coat. Wolfie doesn't have one yet. Both of his parents have short coats. I don't know if this makes a difference or not. Also, Chief was an American showline GSD. Wolfie is DDr workinglines. Maybe there is a difference there too.


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

Well, he's not a GSD but....
Check out the mane on Balto here before I groomed him. Yikes!
I'll see if I have an after photo.









After Grooming.


----------



## Shadow's mum (Mar 13, 2010)

Balto is beautiful!!!!!  What sort of dog is he? He looks like he could be one of those shepadoodle's I just seen in another post.


----------

